# One Free Print 8.5x11 From Canon and Ilford



## Canihaspicture (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like Canon and Ilford are giving away a free 8.5x11 print from their Pixma Pro9000 mark II or Pixma Pro9500 mark II for a limited time (limit one per printer per household and only for people in the US)

You can upload your photo, pick which printer, and select between a few types of paper. 

http://www.trymyphoto.com/public/pro/UserLogin.aspx


----------



## bycostello (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the heads up... ordering mine now...


----------

